# Jet DC 1200FS Dust Collector



## indychips (Jan 9, 2012)

I am in the market for a good used DC. I just found this one on craigslist for $100 (the ad says $150 but I talked them down to $100). Seems like a good deal. I have a small shop in one side of a 2 car garage. Longest run of a pipe would be about 18 ft. Any thoughts? good deal or bad?
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/3024510288.html


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

That's a 650 cfm machine and it should work well for a small shop. I ran one for 4-5 years before going to my 1100cfm DC. The price is definitely right.


----------



## Shavings (May 27, 2012)

Good price for a 650cfm D/C. Jump on it.

R..


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I wouldn't bother. I know the manual in the pic says DC1200, but the actual DC shown looks more like a DC650 to me.....unless I've got things confused. Anyway, those little DC's have fairly small impellers and are barely capable of the task. The HF "2HP" DC on sale for $150 offers a bit more CFM and more potential.

Jet DC650:









Jet DC1200:









HF DC:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Where is everyone? ....guess I thought tons of HF owners would chime in on this one, not to mention the confusion about the Jet DC.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Crickets*


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

That is actually an older 1.5hp 1200 cfm DC1200FS which is pretty much the same as the Powermatic Model 73 (note the dual 4" ports at the bottom) and no offense to those using the HF however I'd much rather have the Jet for a hundred bucks if it is in good working condition!


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the Jet...
http://www.rockler.com/product_popup.cfm?page=10676

..and here's a couple of the Powermatics selling for over $400.00! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powermatic-...140?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2561f3984c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Powermatic-...365?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1325cbad


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have the HF 2HP DC. I won't even consider a 1HP DC, no matter the brand name on it... Now if that Jet is a 1.5 HP DC, it might be worth picking up and throwing a 1 micron bag / canister at...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Marv said:


> That is actually an older 1.5hp 1200 cfm DC1200FS which is pretty much the same as the Powermatic Model 73 (note the dual 4" ports at the bottom) and no offense to those using the HF however I'd much rather have the Jet for a hundred bucks if it is in good working condition!


Thanks for clarifying Marv. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

You're welcome Scott. :smile:


----------



## indychips (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. I went ahead and purchased the Jet 1200fs for $100. While picking the DC up, the seller wanted to know if I was interested in a Jet air filtration system. I said sure. So for another $30 (original price almost $400) I got a Jet AFS 1000b air filtration system. :smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Major score! You did great!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Times 2!*



Shop Dad said:


> Major score! You did great!


You're livin' right for sure. Those Jet 1000's are great. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd agree you really got a deal on that set....nice haul!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Definitely well done! :thumbsup:


----------

